

Ask HN: Did you get a job after responding to Who is hiring on HN? - bonzoq

I wonder what the average number of people applying per job is in this thread. Anyone had luck finding work in Who is Hiring or Seeking Freelancer threads?
======
bushido
I know of a few people who successfully found a position through the Who is
Hiring. Here is one blog post for someone talking about it.

[http://www.jaretmanuel.com/blog/thanks-hacker-
news](http://www.jaretmanuel.com/blog/thanks-hacker-news)

------
why-el
I sent out a couple of emails last month but I had to back out from the
application process for family reasons. Pretty much everyone emailed back and
some even personally asked me to reach out again once I am ready to go for it.
All in all its a much more responsive channel.

------
lgieron
I did. I have no idea how many other people have applied though.

